# Would you get a Pfizer or Moderna vaccine?



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Interesting results on the poll about the Astrazeneca vaccine.

I thought we should have a control group poll about mRNA vaccines to compare.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

I did get a Moderna vaccine as it was the only one(to my knowledge) offered in Yellowknife.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As I mentioned in other thread , I'd get Pfizer or Moderna (or even Sputnik V) anytime! All my friends and relatives who got those 3 are completely fine , w/o any side effects.


----------



## Bananatron (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes for sure, preference for pfizer simply because that's what friends and family have been getting, but I'll take either or


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Got our second Pfizer jab yesterday. All done for at least 6 months.

We did have headaches, stiffness and elevated temperatures, unlike the first jab when we went out to dinner with friends.

In a couple of weeks, we wil get our vaccine passports.

The interval was right on the CDC maximum recommended 42 days.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

My wife and I got our first Pfizer shots last week with no problems or side affects. Nice feeling to get started.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A few of my (older) family members got their Pfizer shots this week. I'm feeling happy about that.

So far I haven't heard of any side effects among any of my family.

I'm younger and can't get vaccinated for a while, though. With covid now out of control in Canada, I'm on my highest alert and playing everything safe. Only wearing KN95 masks. Even when picking up takeout food, I wait for the store to clear before setting foot inside. A new shipment of KN95 masks arrived at my door today.


----------



## Fisher (Apr 8, 2021)

Before, I might want to wait a little bit longer to get vaccine, but as now the government and our people fail to contain the spread. It left me no choice but to take it immediately whenever it becomes available to me. Maybe after USA finished vaccination, they will give Canada some. Finger Crossed.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

The wife and I got a hit of the Pfizer vaccine yesterday in Winnipeg. I give them credit for a well managed process. I booked online 2 weeks ago which took less than 2 minutes. There was a 15 minute wait after we got there. One sits in place while they come to you with a wheeled cart. Very efficient way of doing it. The age requirement is dropping every day and is down to 65 in Manitoba now.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We managed to get booked in for next week because we fall in an high risk group. AB now has all adults in high risk groups eligible for pftizer.

I know other people who were not eligible yet but were able to get in because some people are not showing to their appointments and then they are throwing away the vaccine because of the short shelf life once thawed. 
Many of my friends have now started calling pharmacies and places near the end of the day to see if they have any doses they might chuck or if there is a waitlist. Some pharmacies are organized enough to keep a wait list, others are just overwhelmed. Fortunately, my family has a pretty good network and call out system. They had 500 extra doses at one pharmacy, they dropped the age to 60, and we personally dozens of our family members and friends and all but two got in. Another pharmacy had a few shots that would expire in less than 30 minutes, our cousin just happened to be in the store and asked about a wait list, and they gave it to her right away. 

I am disgusted that someone didn’t think of how to manage this. I am disgusted at the number of People booking multiple places and not cancelling.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ The facility administering the shots should charge a fee (+ tax) for a "no-show (without a legitimate reason eg. emergency" for these disgusting selfish people.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I agree, or if miss a shot, you have to wait until the next round of people all register. However, the systems are not linked with the pharmacies. I think about all the shots that just went to waste, even if it's one or two doses a day at each location. Challenging times really bring out both the best and worst of people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good on you for being so resourceful Plugging.

There should be a better system in place though. 

It is beyond comprehension that vaccines may be going to waste.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

How many people would deal with a corporation that the government gave complete immunity to no matter what they do ? So why would anyone trust the Pfizer or Moderna drug pushers ?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

The FDA wont even approve the genetic cocktails. Do want to be a human experiment so the genetic cocktails can be latter be used to save rats ?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ The facility administering the shots should charge a fee (+ tax) for a "no-show (without a legitimate reason eg. emergency" for these disgusting selfish people.


I really hate the sound of some people booking multiple places, but I'm sure there are also many legitimate no-shows... including someone who comes down with cold/flu symptoms or isn't feeling well (in which case they should stay home). Or can't find their way there on time, that kind of thing.

It's a massive vaccination program. These hiccups will happen even when people have the best of intentions.

In my province I notice that the age threshold is rapidly moving lower. I think it's dropping by roughly 3 years per day... I'll be on deck soon. Very exciting!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

In my opinion, you book in multiple places because you cannot be sure you will get an appointment/vaccination in any of them, even with a confirmed appointment. You don't know how it will work out. Maybe in one spot they will give appointments based on postal codes, that you are not in, but in another your age may take priority. Who knows. Perhaps the pharmacist will inappropriately give appointments to store customers first. These are things that I do not control.

I applied for the waiting lists of about 5 pharmacies and waited and waited and waited and then the provincial clinics opened up for my age group. I woke up early that day, got online the second I was eligible and was booked for the very next day, as was my wife. Got my shot, came home and cancelled all the waiting lists I was on with the pharmacies.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I really hate the sound of some people booking multiple places, but I'm sure there are also many legitimate no-shows... including someone who comes down with cold/flu symptoms or isn't feeling well (in which case they should stay home). Or can't find their way there on time, that kind of thing.


 ... then provide proof to get the reimbursement back or waived. Shouldn't be that much different from booking with a dentist. As a starter, it does cost the pharmacy (or whatever private business) money to hold a spot for a "no-show." Wasting everyone's time (time is money too). The *worst *offender(s) being the inconsiderate, selfish ones who can't be inconvenienced.



> It's a massive vaccination program. These hiccups will happen even when people have the best of intentions.


 ... no doubt as we can't think of every scenario but let's keep it to a minimum. No-shows with no-advance-cancellation/calling or legitimate reason (eg. emergency) should be dinged.

Right now, a friend of mine's plus another friend of a friend (different age brackets) are scrambling to get a vaccination spot ... on the provincial portal now that the age brackets have been lowered (and the supply is depleted at the pharmacies) so I hope the bookings are legit 1 for 1, and not multiple bookings here and there, hogging spots.



> In my province I notice that the age threshold is rapidly moving lower. I think it's dropping by roughly 3 years per day... I'll be on deck soon. Very exciting!


 ... while this is great news. The provincial vaccination distribution experts better keep in mind on the timeline of the availability of the 2nd dose (aka supply) for the seniors (to start) as well. They need better organization and correspondence with the Fed's procurement department.

In this time and age, one would think these "experts, particularly those from the Feds" would have gotten their numbers or at least the organization/matching of the "supply" correct with the population given past year censuses availability, even it's 5 years old. [And now 2021 is up for the census. No delay and the proud announcement of the "1st" census done in a "pandemic"!!!! ] Guess what? The answer is an astounding "no". 

Politely saying here, extremely disappointing performance with the vaccine procurement,  and lest not forget about the PPEs fiasco from last year.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Too many cooks in the kitchen syndrome.

In a pandemic there are too many "authorities" all saying different things at the same time. Federal, Provincial, local health units......all mixed up together.

We need a better system where the Federal government can take over control in an emergency and coordinate the response.

How could a company possibly run a factory if everyone is in charge of their own small area with no overall oversight ?

It is like a bank saying they will let the tellers decide who gets loans or mortgages and at what interest rate.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Too many cooks in the kitchen syndrome.
> 
> In a pandemic there are too many "authorities" all saying different things at the same time. Federal, Provincial, local health units......all mixed up together.
> 
> ...


We have that system.
The reason we have different levels is to account for different situations.

Well actually the bank sets a policy then lets the individual loan officers decide on the rate for a particular individual.

I think you don't understand the local knowledge problem.
Quite simply it is not possible for some bureaucrat in Ottawa to develop a simple policy that is correct for every situation in the entire country.

That's why police have leeway on how to enforce the laws, they don't have to radio in to the justice minister to determine how to handle each situation either.

Central authoritarian governments typically don't do a good job, we shouldn't be repeating the failures of history.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Local authority does provide some clarity on the inability of some elected leaders to govern. It tends to reveal the "mistakes" from the last elections.

Kenney in Alberta and Ford in Ontario have dropped right off the board in popularity, while Trudeau's poll numbers have gone up.

Those two Premiers are why the term 'clusterf**k" was created.

Now those two stiffs are blaming Trudeau for their own incompetence. Ford is running ads trying to blame Trudeau for all the screwups.

Yea, sure Doug. About the LTC situation........is that Trudeau's fault too ?

The Federal government has the confidence of the people.....and at least those 2 Premiers have squandered away that confidence.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Local authority does provide some clarity on the inability of some elected leaders to govern. It tends to reveal the "mistakes" from the last elections.
> 
> Kenney in Alberta and Ford in Ontario have dropped right off the board in popularity, while Trudeau's poll numbers have gone up.
> 
> ...


LTC is a longstanding problem for at least the last few decades, even under the massive Liberal majority.
The thing is, we don't care about old people, so it was never a vote getter.
It wasnt' Trudeaus fault.
It wasn't Fords fault, he actually had an ambitious plan to fix up a lot of it, but it got put on the back burner due to COVID.
Also It wasn't even McGuintys fault, people simply dont' care about old people.

I don't get it, I think Ford is doing a very good job. 

I don't know about Kenny, I don't really care about Alberta.

Of course Trudeau is doing well, the Federal Liberals have a lot of experience dumping blame for their actions on the PC premiers, remember when Chretien slashed transfer payments, then they blamed the Premiers for the service cuts?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Central authoritarian governments typically don't do a good job, we shouldn't be repeating the failures of history.


Luckily we don't have any kind of authoritarian government. However it's actually clear that countries with more centralized governments are actually handling COVID much better than us.

Countries with stronger federal governments are tackling COVID better, as I understand the state of the world. Look at Asian countries.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Luckily we don't have any kind of authoritarian government. However it's actually clear that countries with more centralized governments are actually handling COVID much better than us.
> 
> Countries with stronger federal governments are tackling COVID better, as I understand the state of the world. Look at Asian countries.


We are drifting that way, the PMO keeps getting more and more power.
People like sags are pushing for it.

Authoritarian governments are able to execute their policies better, that's clear.
The problem is that government policies are almost never the best solution, they are always an ugly trade off, and in many cases they can even be counter productive. That's why liberals believe government is a threat to liberty.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Luckily we don't have any kind of authoritarian government.


We do!


----------

